# EVERYONE loves DIAMONDS!!!



## Kristina (Oct 16, 2010)

And even Diamond Doves! (And if you don't, then you should!)







I LOVE these little birds! They have the classic dove shape to their body, head, etc., but they are itty bitty - really no bigger than my Zebra Finches. They make this cute little "whoo, whee, whoo whoo" call, and sometimes the males bob their heads down and fan their tails out and make a deep, guttural noise, almost a growling sound.

Anyway, that is 5 out of my six all piled together. They live in a 24 cubic foot aviary, but felt the need to snuggle, and I just HAD to take a picture


----------



## terryo (Oct 16, 2010)

Kristina that picture belongs in a magazine. I can't believe that they are the size of a finch. Precious.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 17, 2010)

Maybe if it had turned out clearer  They usually only sleep in pairs, so I was surprised to see them all mashed together and "awwww"ed and had to take a pic, lol.


----------



## Edna (Oct 17, 2010)

Your doves are darling! I have the big 'uns, bull-eyed whites.


----------



## Isa (Oct 17, 2010)

Your doves are beautiful 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kristina (Oct 17, 2010)

I have Ringnecks, too  Both normal feathered and silkies.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Madortoise (Oct 17, 2010)

They are lovely


----------



## Angi (Oct 17, 2010)

Are the friendly to people?


----------



## Kristina (Oct 18, 2010)

They are a bit tame, but not to the point of a Ringneck. Smaller birds are more flighty. I can have one of my Ringnecks sit on my finger no problem, these guys are a bit more nervous.


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 18, 2010)

What a great pic! Thanks for sharing 
I had zebra finches when I was growing up   I can't believe these doves are so tiny!


----------

